# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Ил-86ВКП

## AC

Поздравляю Сергея с супер-снимком!
http://myaviation.net/search/photo_s...170&size=large

----------


## timsz

А что это за самолет?

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Hi timsz,
The author Sergei Tsvetkov say RA-86149 is in fact a Il-80. I never heard about this type os Il-86.
You can contact him by clicking on "Contact Sergei Tsetkov". Perhaps he will give you an answer.

Jean-Philippe

----------


## Jean-Philippe

OMG, I've made a mistake!

"The author Sergei Tsetkov *says* RA-86149 ..."

Sorry  :oops:

----------


## AC

> А что это за самолет?


http://www.airwar.ru/enc/spy/il82.html
http://aviaros.narod.ru/il-82.htm

----------


## timsz

Похож. Хотя автор пишет, что это не Ил-87, а именно Ил-80.

PS (edited)

Нашел статейку Гордона. Там пишется, что Ил-80 был на базе Ил-76, а на базе Ил-86 назывались Ил-82 все-таки.

----------


## Nazar

Может я циник,а может уже начинаю придираться,но я так и не понял ,что в этом снимке суперского,кроме того ,что редкий самолет?
С моей,сугубо дилетанской точки зрения,хорошая фотография и не более того
А если начинать говорить о фотографии,как о художественной,так она голая...,голый серый фон ,на небе ни облачка,ценность только в редкости самолета,я понимаю что погодные условия,но все-же...
C таким успехом можно на любую фотографию бросаться.
А автору полный респект , за редкое фото.

----------


## AC

> Может я циник,а может уже начинаю придираться,но я так и не понял ,что в этом снимке суперского,кроме того ,что редкий самолет?


Просто эти самолеты на фото никогда не летали.

----------


## Вячеслав

Редкий - слабо сказано. Если не изменяет память он единственный в своём роде. А застать такое чудо в полёте  :shock: Так что Сергею - огромный респект! :D

----------


## An-Z

:Wink:   народ, если вы не видели эти самолёты на фото, то это вовсе не значит что они никогда и никому не попадали на фото...
а фотка действительно качественная!

----------


## sss

Господи, на пару дней отъехал - а тут такие страсти!..
Ничего в этом снимке особого нет - ракурс самый избитый, а самолет действительно нечасто попадающий на снимки. Но как минимум в журнале Фомина "Взлет" он был - правда, на земле. Кстати, когда-то эту машину мог снять почти каждый, кто проходил на МАКС-95 через Ильюшинскую проходную...
Что касается правильности обозначения, то я не специалист в этой машине, и ориентировался на специалистов, которым можно доверять.
К таковым я БЕЗУСЛОВНО не отношу Фиму, и - за отстутствием кого-то еще отношу Фомина.
ориентировался я вот на эти его слова
http://www.aviaforum.ru/viewtopic.php?t=11709

----------


## sss

> You can contact him by clicking on "Contact Sergei Tsetkov". Perhaps he will give you an answer.


You can contact him by clicking on button left to "e-mail button" under this message :P  
It's much easier, colleague! :D

----------


## timsz

А этот сайт (myaviation.net) только мне норовит какую гадость вроде антивируса впарить?

----------


## sss

> Если не изменяет память он единственный в своём роде.


изменяет - их 4 штуки (3 кроме этого)
другой вопрос - сколько из них лЁтает

----------


## sss

> А этот сайт (myaviation.net) только мне норовит какую гадость вроде антивируса впарить?


если муавиэйшн не нравится, то можно смотреть на А-Нете - 
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1036212/L/

----------


## timsz

> если муавиэйшн не нравится, то можно смотреть на А-Нете - 
> http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1036212/L/


Гораздо лучше! :)

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Сообщение от Вячеслав
> 
> Если не изменяет память он единственный в своём роде.
> 
> 
> изменяет - их 4 штуки (3 кроме этого)
> другой вопрос - сколько из них лЁтает


149-й и летает, по крайней мере других в воздухе наблюдать не доводилось, его - регулярно. кстати, по справочникам это, как уже отмечалось выше, Ил-82, Ил-76 был на базе Ил-76. по поводу ВКП - человек, на таком летавший, называл ВЗПУ (воздушный защищенный пункт управления; под защищенностью понимается защищенность каналов связи)

----------


## sss

> 149-й и летает, по крайней мере других в воздухе наблюдать не доводилось, его - регулярно.


ну, это ж не аргументы... вопрос с числом боеготовых остался в том же состоянии
(а что 149-й летает - так это можно было и не писать - исходя из темы ветки)




> кстати, по справочникам это, как уже отмечалось выше, Ил-82, Ил-76 был на базе Ил-76. по поводу ВКП - человек, на таком летавший, называл ВЗПУ (воздушный защищенный пункт управления; под защищенностью понимается защищенность каналов связи)


спасибо, это уже 3-й или 4-й пост на эту тему
посмотрите ссылку, которую я привел касательно обозначения, и может, эту тему удастся закрыть?

----------


## Artem2

> ну, это ж не аргументы... вопрос с числом боеготовых остался в том же состоянии
> (а что 149-й летает - так это можно было и не писать - исходя из темы ветки)


Вообще, относительно боеготовности - это интересный вопрос. Ведь и ИЛ-80, и Ил-82 до сих пор состоят в Чкаловском филиале НИИ ВВС. Оба типа прошли госиспытания уже несколько лет назад, но по каким планам они летают сейчас - неизвестно... В принципе ничего не мешает организовать здесь опытную эксплуатацию. Ничего не мешает также эскадрильям, числящимся в научно-исследовательской и испытательной организации выполнять боевые задачи. Но как обстоит дело на самом деле, неясно.
Относительно обозначений информация Фомина верна - ВзПУ - Ил-80, ретрансляторы - Ил-82.
Аббревиатура "ВзПУ" на самом деле означает "воздушный запасный пункт управления".

----------


## sss

*Artem2* откуда такая уверенность?
мне на Чкаловской экипажи говорили именно "воздушный *защищенный* пункт управления"
хотя и они могут ошибаться, разумеется

----------


## Д.Срибный

Серега, а разве бывают ВКП без защищенных линий связи? :-)

----------


## Artem2

> *Artem2* откуда такая уверенность?
> мне на Чкаловской экипажи говорили именно "воздушный *защищенный* пункт управления"
> хотя и они могут ошибаться, разумеется


Потому что такова терминология.
А защищенный он и в плане средств связи, и в плане защиты от ПФ ЯВ, но как воздушный пункт управления - он именно "запасный".

----------


## Artem2

Вообще, споры о терминологии, особенно военной, на мой взгляд, от лукавого  :)  Ну, например, нет у нас термина "воздушный командный пункт" применительно к нашим машинам, но есть применительно к американским (возможно потому, что по-английски они именуются "Airborne command post", что, кстати, можно перевести и как "командный пункт", и как "пункт управления"  :D ) Во всяком случае, я всегда слышал только об эпитете "запасный".
Но все-таки, ИМХО, интереснее было бы поговорить о том, в каком состоянии находится сама программа ВзПУ в наших ВВС (в пределах разумной открытости, конечно  :) ). ГИ окончены, что дальше?

----------


## sss

мне кажется, именно в силу нашей (может быть, правильнее сказать - моей) малокомпетентности будет трудно соблюсти грань разумного умолчания в таком деликатном разговоре. Да и разговор в отношении очень многих вопросов будет часто чисто фантазийным...
Для меня ясно одно - даже при самом замечательном оборудовании один, два или даже четыре Ил-80 НЕ заменят трех десятков Ил-22, которые были при СССР (в середине 80-х, по крайней мере)

----------


## timsz

А расскажите, что у него сверху стоит?

----------


## sss

различные антенны, в т.ч. спутниковой связи

----------


## Artem2

> мне кажется, именно в силу нашей (может быть, правильнее сказать - моей) малокомпетентности будет трудно соблюсти грань разумного умолчания в таком деликатном разговоре. Да и разговор в отношении очень многих вопросов будет часто чисто фантазийным...
> Для меня ясно одно - даже при самом замечательном оборудовании один, два или даже четыре Ил-80 НЕ заменят трех десятков Ил-22, которые были при СССР (в середине 80-х, по крайней мере)


Безусловно, но ведь даже когда американцы создавали свои E-4, они не ставили задачу заменить все свои самолеты системы WWABNCP, сделанные на основе C-135  :) И  построили их в итоге всего четыре штуки. Точно также и у нас. Очевидно, что Ил-80 изначально не должен был заменить все те три десятка Ил-22, потому что этого и не нужно.

----------


## sss

ага... разница только в том, что С3 на базе С-135 уверен, заметно превосходят Ил-22 по оборудованию и по другим параметрам (продолжительность полета, скорость, возможность дозаправки), и кроме того, продолжают оставаться в строю. А сколько Ил-22 сейчас осталось в роли С3??? Думаю, и десяти не наберется, а то и пяти...
Вот в этом и разница между нашими ВВС и их...

----------


## Artem2

> ага... разница только в том, что С3 на базе С-135 уверен, заметно превосходят Ил-22 по оборудованию и по другим параметрам (продолжительность полета, скорость, возможность дозаправки), и кроме того, продолжают оставаться в строю. А сколько Ил-22 сейчас осталось в роли С3??? Думаю, и десяти не наберется, а то и пяти...
> Вот в этом и разница между нашими ВВС и их...


ВКП на базе C-135 действительно превосходили Ил-22, но сейчас их в строю, строго говоря, не осталось ни одного. Однако, свято место пусто не бывает, и 16 самолетов-ВКП E-6B сейчас у американцев есть (не считая четырех E-4B). 
Другое дело, что актуальность таких самолетов со времен окончания холодной войны уменьшилась, а нынешний уровень развития элементной базы позволяет разместить оборудование со значительными возможностями в том же фюзеляжном объеме Ил-22  :)

----------


## AC

to sss:
Вопрос по другому, соседнему, снимку:
http://www.myaviation.net/search/pho...hp?id=00669612
А что это за модификация -- Ан12БК-МГА?

----------


## sss

откровенно говоря, я в Ан-12 разбираюсь слабо, поэтому пишу то, что подсказывают авторитетные источники.
отличия Б от БК мне неизвестны, а вот МГА - это "корма в варианте МГА" - т.е. вместо кормовой стрелковой установки - аэродинамически заглаженное завершение

----------


## AC

> МГА - это "корма в варианте МГА" - т.е. вместо кормовой стрелковой установки - аэродинамически заглаженное завершение


Вот как... Спасибо.

----------


## А.Мельников

> *Artem2* откуда такая уверенность?
> мне на Чкаловской экипажи говорили именно "воздушный *защищенный* пункт управления"
> хотя и они могут ошибаться, разумеется


Оба неправы. ВзПУ- это воздушный пункт управления. Обратите внимание на написание: буква "з" маленькая. Сама по себе она ничего не обозначает, а служит для того, чтобы не путать в ВПУ (вспомогательный пункт управления).

----------


## Artem2

> Оба неправы. ВзПУ- это воздушный пункт управления. Обратите внимание на написание: буква "з" маленькая. Сама по себе она ничего не обозначает, а служит для того, чтобы не путать в ВПУ (вспомогательный пункт управления).


Вообще, пробежался я тут по руководящим документам и, надо сказать, что Мельников, в принципе, прав.

Если кому интересно, вот ссылочка по данной терминологии: http://www.voinaimir.ru/dicdefinition/?id=841

----------


## Мелихов Александр

У меня вон тоже взяли на А-нет "восьмидесятку".
Фотка того же дня, что и *sss*.

http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1043698/M/

----------


## AC

Еще одно фото -- уже этого года:
http://myaviation.net/search/photo_s...726&size=large
Летають, однако... :-)

----------


## sss

> ...отличия Б от БК мне неизвестны...


могу теперь сказать, что БК отличается от Б обтекателем РЛС (под носом) - у БК он заметно больше, поскольку стоит РЛС "Купол"

что касается предмета этой ветки, то есть снимки и 86146...

----------


## Uncle_Bu

небольшой офф... к посту дорогого моему сердцу SSS /***у БК он заметно больше, поскольку стоит РЛС "Купол"****/
Купол - это даже не РЛС. Это пилотажно (или прицельно - мозги старые уже не помню как в данном случае точно он именовался)-навигационный комплекс.  Вариант этого комплекса стоит на Ил-76 и помоему на Ан-22(с какой-то буквой). В ПНК БЦВМ стоит, если не изменяет опять таки память Орбита-10-20. А вот стояла ли БЦВМ на 12БК и 22 или аналоговые вычислители там были не помню.

----------


## AC

86146 на стоянке:
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1208808/L/

----------


## Foxhound

Да, да есть их фотки уже и на стоянке и воздухе. Летать они стали нормально в последнее время, вот и стали попадать под объектив. Уже есть 86146, 149 и 147. Не отмечен пока только на полетах 86148.

----------


## Zaraza

Все четыре штуки, плюс три? Ил-82 (Ил-76СК).

----------


## sovietjet

И видео

http://www.avsim.ru/files.phtml?acti...6027&hl=ВКП
http://www.avsim.ru/files.phtml?acti...6054&hl=ВКП

----------


## Vad

У Ан-12БК большой обтекатель - это РЛС "Инициатива". Следствием этого является меньшее по сравнению с "БП" кол-во мест в кабине сопровождающих из-за того, что там много места занимает ап-ра охлаждения "Инициативы".

----------


## GAV

Други! Задам вопрос...
На фото Ил-80 только на 86147 система дозаправки в рабочем положении.
На остальных штанги не  видно - только обтекатель на фюзеляже.
Штанга на ВС должна стоять жостко или имеется система выпуска\уборки???

----------


## Artem2

По моему разумению, там некуда ей убираться. Да и незачем.

----------


## F70173

> Други! Задам вопрос...
> На фото Ил-80 только на 86147 система дозаправки в рабочем положении.
> На остальных штанги не  видно - только обтекатель на фюзеляже.
> Штанга на ВС должна стоять жостко или имеется система выпуска\уборки???


Система дозаправки есть только у 86147

----------


## Foxhound

Вот это новость! :Cool:

----------


## AC

> Вот это новость!


Да. На остальных они демонтированы по договору ОСВ-2...  :Biggrin:

----------


## GAV

F70173 понял, спасибо.
На сколько это устройство правильно отображено?

----------


## Artem2

более или менее правильно.

----------


## GAV

Artem2 спасибо.

----------


## AC

Еще 146-й:
http://www.planepictures.net/netshow.php?id=644896
(С) Кирилл Науменко

...еще -- полеты 27.06.07:
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/ind...ge=4#msg288586
(С) Фотограф

----------


## GAV

На фото 146-го Кирилла Науменко на фюзеляже НЕ видно антенн, а на фото Фотографа
они имеются . Не видно из за ракурса фото или чтото другое?...

----------


## AC

> На фото 146-го Кирилла Науменко на фюзеляже НЕ видно антенн, а на фото Фотографа
> они имеются . Не видно из за ракурса фото или чтото другое?...


Полагаете, "свинтили" антенны?  :Smile:  
Вроде, на фото других ВКП от Науменко они на месте:
http://www.planepictures.net/netshow.php?id=606938
Интересно, рискнут ВВС на анонсированном августовском "мегапоказе" пропустить ВКП над Монино?  :Eek:   По-моему, пора уже...  :Cool:

----------


## Artem2

> Интересно, рискнут ВВС на анонсированном августовском "мегапоказе" пропустить ВКП над Монино?   По-моему, пора уже...


А смысл? Машина сугубо утилитарная, такие интереса у публики не вызывают, по-моему...

----------


## AC

> А смысл? Машина сугубо утилитарная, такие интереса у публики не вызывают, по-моему...


Ну, почему ж... На юбилей 61 ВА над Монино летали Ан-26, Ан-12 и Ил-76... И интерес вполне себе был... А тут -- такое дело!  :Smile:

----------


## Artem2

> А тут -- такое дело!


А какое? Ну, летит себе Ил-86, все его видели. А про специальный вариант большинство публики и понятия не имеет  :Smile:  , так же, как про какой-нибудь Ил-20 и т. п.

----------


## Sergy

http://tenderline.ru/view/1781531

----------


## AC

> http://tenderline.ru/view/1781531


Ну, и цена всего этого -- стандартная для России -- лимон баксов:
http://www3.pgz.economy.gov.ru/trade...l?id=104048145
http://www3.pgz.economy.gov.ru/files...8%D0%BB-80.doc
 :Smile: 
А здесь еще все их запчасти за отдельную цену:
http://www3.pgz.economy.gov.ru/trade...l?id=104138150

А тут -- ремонт одного Ту-134БУС даже за бОльшие деньги:
http://www3.pgz.economy.gov.ru/trade...l?id=103239432

----------


## andrew_78

86149 на полетах 12.07.07 местное время 21-00. За качество извиняюсь, так как техника хорошая, но непрофессиональная, сам не фотограф, да и Н=600 в месте где я снимал, не позволяет.

----------


## AC

> 86149 на полетах 12.07.07 местное время 21-00. За качество извиняюсь, так как техника хорошая, но непрофессиональная, сам не фотограф, да и Н=600 в месте где я снимал, не позволяет.


Спасибо! И зря вы по поводу качества... Оно вполне...  :Smile:

----------


## sss

> У Ан-12БК большой обтекатель - это РЛС "Инициатива". Следствием этого является меньшее по сравнению с "БП" кол-во мест в кабине сопровождающих из-за того, что там много места занимает ап-ра охлаждения "Инициативы".


Я точно знаю, что БК - это ПНК "Купол"
Или "Инициатива" - составная часть "Купола"?
А что такое 12БП? Это тоже какой-то другой ПНК или просто "подпольные баки"?




> Да. На остальных они демонтированы по договору ОСВ-2...


странно, поскольку ОСВ-2 касался ударных самолетов
уж по ВзПУ мы с американцами точно далеки от паритета как нигде

----------


## AC

> странно, поскольку ОСВ-2 касался ударных самолетов
> уж по ВзПУ мы с американцами точно далеки от паритета как нигде


Прошу прощения... Это была шутка...  :Wink:

----------


## sss

> Прошу прощения... Это была шутка...


Слава богу! я-то уж думал...
а извиняться и вовсе не за что  :Smile:

----------


## Artem2

> уж по ВзПУ мы с американцами точно далеки от паритета как нигде


Ну отчего же? У американцев сегодня есть лишь 20 стратегических ВКП. У нас, с учетом различных Ил-22, не думаю, что сильно меньше.

----------


## Foxhound

сколько там у USAF стратегических и нестратегических ВКП не помню, но то, что они все летают и оснащены по последнему слову техники-за это можно не беспокоиться. А вот у нас-4 стратегических ВКП, да еще штук 15 Ил-22М , на которых оборудование не обновлялось с момента введения в строй. Многие Ил-22М ввобще перестали выполнять функции по назначению, и летают как транспортники.

----------


## Artem2

> сколько там у USAF стратегических и нестратегических ВКП не помню, но то, что они все летают и оснащены по последнему слову техники-за это можно не беспокоиться. А вот у нас-4 стратегических ВКП, да еще штук 15 Ил-22М , на которых оборудование не обновлялось с момента введения в строй. Многие Ил-22М ввобще перестали выполнять функции по назначению, и летают как транспортники.


Во-первых, у нас не 4 стратегических ВКП, а несколько больше, ибо Ил-22М - это тоже ВКП стратегического уровня и дело здесь не в их взлетном весе или двигателях с винтами  :Smile:  
Далее, поскольку эта тема - очень деликатная, замечу только, что Ваша информация об оборудовании Ил-22М совершенно не соответствует действительности.
А вот оборудование американских ВКП действительно в основном соответствует последнему слову техники... начала 1990-х годов  :Smile:  Конечно, оно потихоньку модернизируется, но в целом все спецоборудование там - еще со старых самолетов EC-135. И они [американцы] совершенно правильно делают, не форсируют эту модернизацию, потому что они более или менее умеют считать деньги.
Так что на деле говорить об остутствии "паритета" в этой области военной техники не следует.

----------


## Foxhound

> Во-первых, у нас не 4 стратегических ВКП, а несколько больше, ибо Ил-22М - это тоже ВКП стратегического уровня
> 
> Далее, поскольку эта тема - очень деликатная, замечу только, что Ваша информация об оборудовании Ил-22М совершенно не соответствует действительности.


Недавно здесь отметили, что Ил-86ВКП не имеют системы дозаправки в воздухе(кроме одной машины). Можно говорить, что у нас вообще нет стратегических ВКП(только 86147 борт,хм)

А про Ил-22М-я никакой деликатной информацией об их внутр. оборуд. не располагаю и не писал, а вот инфа из открытой прессы( а они в свою очередь уже знают как ее достать) такова, что и ИЛ-22М и Ил-20М задач по предназначению уже почти не выполняют(в 226 ОСАП так точно). Можт на Чкаловском еще держат пару бортов не как грузовиков, а так... Докажите обратное, я буду очень рад, а пока инфа такая. 

Неплохо бы и примерчики конкретного (учебно)боевого применения, например на крупных КШУ. Это в общем-то не секрет, а в прессе пишут только о "Западе-99" и все. А про Ил-86ВКП вообще об участии в учениях нет никакой информации.

----------


## F70173

*А про Ил-86ВКП вообще об участии в учениях нет никакой информации*

её и не будет ещё долгое время

----------


## Foxhound

> *А про Ил-86ВКП вообще об участии в учениях нет никакой информации*
> 
> её и не будет ещё долгое время


речь о простом информационном сообщении типа "В учениях принимал(и) участие самолет(ы) Ил-86ВКП..." Деталей никто не просит, все в принципе все понимают. Но таких сообщений нет.

----------


## Artem2

> Недавно здесь отметили, что Ил-86ВКП не имеют системы дозаправки в воздухе(кроме одной машины). Можно говорить, что у нас вообще нет стратегических ВКП.
> ...
> Неплохо бы и примерчики конкретного (учебно)боевого применения, например на крупных КШУ. Это в общем-то не секрет, а в прессе пишут только о "Западе-99" и все. А про Ил-86ВКП вообще об участии в учениях нет никакой информации.


Во-первых, кто это Вам сказал, что у них нет системы дозаправки? То, что у трех бортов из носу не торчит штанга, еще не означает, что этой системы вообще нет  :Smile:   Кроме того, термин "стратегический" применительно к ВКП завсит не от дальности его полета, это не бомбардировщик, а от звена управления, в котором он задействуется. Современная элементная база такова, что при особом старании стратегический ВКП можно создать и на базе Ан-2.

Далее. Мы не в американском суде, г-н Foxhound, и я ничего Вам доказывать не стану. Потому что у Вас информация такая, а у меня другая, так что я могу с тем же успехом потребовать и от Вас доказать обратное. Тем более, что Вы черпаете информацию из открытой прессы, а эту прессу делают люди, а людям свойственно ошибаться.

Информация о применении тех или иных специальных самолетов в мероприятиях боевой подготовки у нас в прессе традиционно не приводится. В каждом крупном учении с 37-й ВА задействуются Ил-22М. Вам что, об этом каждый раз рассказывают? Что касается Ил-80, то, возможно, для Вас это "в-общем-то не секрет", а для людей, принимающих конкретные решения о допуске информацию в прессу есть другие критерии. В соответствии с этими критериями информация об Ил-80 является закрытой, о чем мы здесь, в этой ветке, постоянно друг другу напоминаем. Случайно пробившиеся в прессу фотографии Ил-80 вызвали два года назад определенный скандал.
Так что, если Вы не читаете в газете о том, что Ил-80 где-то используются, то это не означает, что они стоят на приколе.
Кроме того, никакой информации о стратегических КШУ, проводимых в Вооруженных силах России (уровня ВГК), Вы никогда не увидите в прессе. Но это вовсе не означает, что такие мероприятия не проводятся.

----------


## Foxhound

> термин "стратегический" применительно к ВКП завсит не от дальности его полета, это не бомбардировщик, а от звена управления, в котором он задействуется.


Полностью с этим согласен. И тем не менее современный подход к понятию "стратегический" предполагает наличие системы дозаправки, даже вовсе не для того, чтобы самолет смог достичь величайших расстояний, а чтобы мог "висеть" в воздухе столько, сколько необходимо. А то, что она демонтирована, это видно и по фотоснимкам, даже комментов не нужно. Другое дело, сколько потребуется времени на установку обратно, думаю, что наши военные не настолько дураки, чтобы демонтировать без возможности восстановления :Smile:  




> Потому что у Вас информация такая, а у меня другая


А вот отсюда поподробнее. Я как вы говорите "свою информацию" здесь описал, тогда и вы отпишитесь, нечего общими фразами отделываться. Иначе я остаюсь(и многие другие) при том мнении(прим. спец. вариантов Ил-18), которое высказано выше.




> Так что, если Вы не читаете в газете о том, что Ил-80 где-то используются, то это не означает, что они стоят на приколе.


Не вдаваясь в длинный ответ, просто отмечу, что о ситуации на Чкаловском и в т.ч. с Ил-86ВзПУ осведомлен очень хорошо, как и некоторые другие участники форума, вовсе не из "газет".

----------


## Artem2

> А вот отсюда поподробнее. Я как вы говорите "свою информацию" здесь описал, тогда и вы отпишитесь, нечего общими фразами отделываться. Иначе я остаюсь(и многие другие) при том мнении(прим. спец. вариантов Ил-18), которое высказано выше.


Какую Вы здесь "свою" информацию отписали? Взятую, как Вы говорите, из "открытой прессы" о том, что Ил-22М и Ил-20 не используются по прямому назначению? Ну, так это не Ваша информация, и нечего ею прикрываться. И ничего "поподробнее" я Вам говорить не стану, не та эта тема. Можете оставаться при каком угодно мнении, я, собственно, не ставлю задачу убеждать здесь в чем-то лично Вас, уважаемый.

----------


## Artem2

Если же отвлечься от перепалки, то информация о том, что многие Ил-22М используются в качестве просто "салонов" - не новая, она была озвучена еще в 1999 году коллегой sss в журнале "Мир авиации" и с тех пор это всем известно. Но вот то, что оборудование на них якобы не обновлялось с момента их постройки, не соответствует действительности. Прочитайте внимательно упомянутый материал "За связь без брака". Так что информации из открытой печати уже достаточно, чтобы опровергнуть этот тезис  :Smile:

----------


## Foxhound

> Прочитайте внимательно упомянутый материал "За связь без брака". Так что информации из открытой печати уже достаточно, чтобы опровергнуть этот тезис


не понял что за материал и где он

----------


## Artem2

> не понял что за материал и где он


В журнале "Мир авиации", году в 1999-м, был материал Сергея Цветкова "За связь без брака", посвященный Ил-22.

----------


## Foxhound

К сожалению у меня этого журнала нет и в продаже его не найти, поэтому могли бы Вы коротко описать какие именно улучшения вносились в оборудование Ил-22М и насколько это сильно увеличило его боевой потенциал, а также Ил-22М каких аэродромов базирования(Кубинка, Чкаловский и т.д.) это коснулось

----------


## Artem2

> ...могли бы Вы коротко описать какие именно улучшения вносились в оборудование Ил-22М и насколько это сильно увеличило его боевой потенциал...


В этой статье тема спецоборудования самолетов Ил-22М практически не раскрывалась, но там был приведен пример самолета, прошедшего в 1998 году на ЭМЗ переоборудование. Содержание этих работ там не раскрывалось, но можно предположить, что это была работа по теме "Сокол-СРТ".

----------


## Foxhound

И о чем, с Вашей точки зрения, это говорит?

----------


## Artem2

> И о чем, с Вашей точки зрения, это говорит?


Это говорит о том, что утверждение, что оборудование Ил-22М не менялось с момента их создания, не соответствует действительности.
И вообще, говорить о каком-то "паритете" в ВКП - это, по моему мнению, несерьезно. Потому что потребности в таких самолетах и их количество каждая страна определяет индивидуально, исходя из собственных потребностей.
Никаким, как Вы выразились "боевым" потенциалом эти самолеты не обладают, так как они не боевые, а специальные.
Со временем их количество может даже уменьшаться, так как могут сокращаться структуры управления, в которых задействуются эти самолеты.
Если все же коснуться так называемого "паритета", то осмелюсь заметить, что в НАТО вообще и в США в частности, например, не было и до сего времени нет ВКП в оперативно-тактическом звене, в то время как в СССР подобные средства появились еще на рубеже 1960-70-х годов.
И последнее - насчет оснащенности американских ВКП по последнему слову техники. Я уже писал, что их оборудование в основном состоит из приборов, созданых в 1980-е годы, и принципиально с тех пор оно не изменялось. Конечно, это оборудование потихоньку модернизируется, но ничего такого, прямо уж соответствующего последнему слову техники, там нет. Кстати, ВКП КНШ E-4B тоже почти уже десять лет используются главным образом, как "салоны" для полетов руководства американского министерства обороны.

----------


## AC

> Это говорит о том, что утверждение, что оборудование Ил-22М не менялось с момента их создания, не соответствует действительности.
> И вообще, говорить о каком-то "паритете" в ВКП - это, по моему мнению, несерьезно....


Да менялось, менялось оно, конечно... Но о "паритете" в ВКП говорить, конечно, не приходится...

----------


## Foxhound

> Это говорит о том, что утверждение, что оборудование Ил-22М не менялось с момента их создания, не соответствует действительности.


 К сожалению это вообще ни о чем не говорит. У нас порядка 30 Ил-22(М), и если только один самолет прошел модернизацию БРЭО, значит наоборот все довольно плохо. Короче нужна инфа, и конечно ап-ту-дэйт а не 1999г. Постараюсь в Кубинке с летчиками транспортного полка поговорить на ближайшем мероприятии.

----------


## Artem2

> К сожалению это вообще ни о чем не говорит. У нас порядка 30 Ил-22(М), и если только один самолет прошел модернизацию БРЭО, значит наоборот все довольно плохо.


Во-первых, по теме "Сокол-СРТ" переоборудовано более одного самолета. Сколько конкретно, врать не стану, не знаю, но не один.
Во-вторых, Вам что, нужна модернизация сама по себе что ли? Вы не допускаете мысли, что существующее оборудование вполне способно выполнять поставленные задачи?

----------


## Foxhound

> Во-вторых, Вам что, нужна модернизация сама по себе что ли? Вы не допускаете мысли, что существующее оборудование вполне способно выполнять поставленные задачи?


представьте себе, не допускаю. И надеюсь, ответственные лица в руководстве ВВС и МО, тоже не допускают;)

----------


## AC

> представьте себе, не допускаю. И надеюсь, ответственные лица в руководстве ВВС и МО, тоже не допускают;)


Да "модернизиуется" оно, модернизируется... Как раз это-то просто сейчас -- лишь бы "бабло" было...  :Cool:

----------


## Foxhound

просто непонятно как можно говорить об эффективном выполнении задач оборудованием, разработанным 30 лет назад. И при этом еще говорить что-то там про США

----------


## Artem2

> просто непонятно как можно говорить об эффективном выполнении задач оборудованием, разработанным 30 лет назад. И при этом еще говорить что-то там про США


Так я Вам объясню, если Вы не понимаете. Возьмем гипотетический ВзПУ ГК РВ - самый примитивный и приблизительный анализ - за тридцать лет количество абонентов, с которыми он выходит на связь, уменьшилось, так как уменьшилось число объединений, подчиненных Главкомату. Следовательно, количество каналов связи не выросло. Количество информации, передаваемое по этим каналам, также осталось прежним, ибо никакого существенного увеличения задач, стоящих перед объединениями РВ не произошло. Отсюда вопрос - какую цель должна преследовать принципиальная модернизация оборудования? Модернизация соответствующего оборудования проводится - в том, объеме, в каком это необходимо - главным образом, в плане повышения ее надежности. Потому что, в отличие о Вас, заказчик этих систем способен считать деньги.

Насчет США я говорю не "что-то там", выбирайте свои выражения, уважаемый. А говорю, потому что слежу за этим на протяжении последних двадцати лет, и что происходит в США в этой области, в отличие от Вас, мне хорошо известно. Так что учите матчасть, коллега, и не нужно на основании своих поверхностно-обывательских представлений мне об этом рассказывать.

И потом, Вы сами себе противоречите: с одной стороны, вы утверждаете, что Вам хорошо известно положение дел с Ил-80 "не из газет", а с другой - требуете появления в газетах информации об их применении. Зачем? Вы ведь и так все знаете...

----------


## Micro

> если только один самолет прошел модернизацию БРЭО, значит наоборот все довольно плохо.


Прошли модернизацию в последние годы минимум 7-8 Ил-22М, точно не скажу сейчас.

----------


## Foxhound

> Так я Вам объясню, если Вы не понимаете. Возьмем гипотетический ВзПУ ГК РВ - самый примитивный и приблизительный анализ - за тридцать лет количество абонентов, с которыми он выходит на связь, уменьшилось, так как уменьшилось число объединений, подчиненных Главкомату. Следовательно, количество каналов связи не выросло. Количество информации, передаваемое по этим каналам, также осталось прежним, ибо никакого существенного увеличения задач, стоящих перед объединениями РВ не произошло. Отсюда вопрос - какую цель должна преследовать принципиальная модернизация оборудования? Модернизация соответствующего оборудования проводится - в том, объеме, в каком это необходимо - главным образом, в плане повышения ее надежности. Потому что, в отличие о Вас, заказчик этих систем способен считать деньги.


Такое явление как естественное старение которому подвержена любая техника Вам известно? Такое понятие как моральный износ Вам известно? То, что не только в отношении надежности но и в отношении защищенности от средств РЭП(которые как известно потеницальный противник обновляет) надо модернизировать понятно? То, что 30 лет назад не было к примеру спутниковой связи и тогдашеннее оборудование просто с ним без модернизации не работает ясно? Это можно еще продолжить. А с каналами связи и абонентами я согласен. Но это только одна сторона медали.




> Насчет США я говорю не "что-то там", выбирайте свои выражения, уважаемый. А говорю, потому что слежу за этим на протяжении последних двадцати лет, и что происходит в США в этой области, в отличие от Вас, мне хорошо известно. Так что учите матчасть, коллега, и не нужно на основании своих поверхностно-обывательских представлений мне об этом рассказывать.


Опять же не буду резко отвечать на подобные заявления, ибо никакой смысловой нагрузки ни они ни ответ на них не содержат/содержать не будут. Воззрения у меня более правильны, нежели Вы здесь написали(без всякого самолюбия :Smile: ), и также на протяжении уже многих лет я интересуюсь всеми этими вопросами.




> И потом, Вы сами себе противоречите: с одной стороны, вы утверждаете, что Вам хорошо известно положение дел с Ил-80 "не из газет", а с другой - требуете появления в газетах информации об их применении. Зачем? Вы ведь и так все знаете...


Я вообще никогда себе не противоречу. Написано было "о ситуации на Чкаловском и в т.ч. с Ил-86ВзПУ осведомлен очень хорошо, как и некоторые другие участники форума", ни слова о боевом/учебно-боевом применении, речь именно о самом аэродроме, о тренировочных полетах, о состоянии боеготовности и летной годности можт что-то еще :Smile:  ;)

----------


## Foxhound

> Прошли модернизацию в последние годы минимум 7-8 Ил-22М, точно не скажу сейчас.


Ценная инфа. Спасибо. Но опять же что это за модернизация? Модернизация же разная бывает. К примеру Т-10 и Су-27-два совершенно разных самолета, и Су-27 в результате модернизации проекта Т-10 стал лучшим истребителем-перехватчиком своего времени. А была к примеру модернизация в ЦПАТе в 2002-2003гг.-на МиГи-29е строевые поставили оборудование для международных полетов и пробили дырки для ПТБ. ВСЕ! Вся модернизация... Ничего не менялось ни в двиглах, ни с БРЛС, ни с вооружением... Как бы такая же "модернизация" в данном случае с Ил-22 не была...

----------


## Artem2

> Такое явление как естественное старение которому подвержена любая техника Вам известно?


Замена оборудования на идентичное по причине его естественного старения не относится к модернизации. Под модернизацией понимают установку оборудования, изготовленного по обновленной КД.




> Такое понятие как моральный износ Вам известно?


Такое понятие мне не известно. Мне известно понятие "моральное старение". Износ не бывает "моральным", он бывает только физическим. Но к образцам ВВТ понятие "моральное старение" относится в последнюю очередь и соответственно в последнюю очередь рассматривается при оценке необходимости модернизации того или иного образца.




> То, что не только в отношении надежности но и в отношении защищенности от средств РЭП(которые как известно потеницальный противник обновляет) надо модернизировать понятно?


Я думаю, с этим здесь все в порядке, ибо не Вы один такой умный  :Smile:  




> То, что 30 лет назад не было к примеру спутниковой связи и тогдашеннее оборудование просто с ним без модернизации не работает ясно?


Это только Вам кажется, что 30 лет назад не было спутниковой связи. Так что дальше можно не продолжать.




> Воззрения у меня более правильны, нежели Вы здесь написали(без всякого самолюбия), и также на протяжении уже многих лет я интересуюсь всеми этими вопросами.


Я рад за Вас, но Ваши ответы показывают недостаточную Вашу в этих вопросах компетентность.




> Я вообще никогда себе не противоречу.


По крайней мере, умрете Вы не от скромности, коллега.  :Smile:

----------


## sss

коллеги *Artem2* и *Foxhound*!!!
я ни в коем случае не претендую на функции модератора, но прошу вас - с огромным моим уважением к вам обоим - не использовать обороты типа "не Вы один такой умный" или "Я вообще никогда себе не противоречу".

Обидеть собеседника совсем не трудно, но вот только прок от этого разве будет? Мы вроде общаемся здесь с другой целью - выяснить что-то (и не переступив при этом довольно зыбкие рамки дозволенного/недозволенного) по довольно сложной теме, в которой мало кто может чувствовать себя специалистом. И если такой специалист есть, пусть он проявит немного снисхождения к незнанию других и их не очень правильным вопросам, а?
Понимаю, что не всякий оппонент вызывает теплые чувства, но давайте стараться весь яд оставлять где-то в другом месте...

к вопросу о 30 машинах (Ил-22)
4 или 5 машин достались Казахстану, Молдавии, Украине, Белоруссии
большинство Ил-18Д-36 (Бизоны) стоят в разоренном виде на ЧКЛ или в ПУШ или наконец-то стали соответствовать надписи за кабиной экипажа (Ил-18)

но и с более новыми Ил-22М не все хорошо - например, этот 75926 в воздух уже вряд ли поднимется...

если сильно надо - могу pdf статьи "За связь без брака" скинуть

----------


## Artem2

> давайте стараться весь яд оставлять где-то в другом месте...


Согласен. Прошу прощения, если кого обидел.

----------


## sss

> ИЛ-22М и Ил-20М задач по предназначению уже почти не выполняют(в 226 ОСАП так точно)


кубинские Ил-20М *не входят в состав 226 осап* а лишь базируются на том же аэродроме

могу сказать, что в других местах Ил-20М *выполняют* работу, для которой предназначены, и на некоторых даже проводились кое-какие доработки по оборудованию

кстати, кто-нить знает, в каких местах базировались Ил-20М в *советское*  :Wink:  время?

----------


## Foxhound

Крайне неприятно читать и продолжать эту тему стало. Не вижу больше смысла тут чего-то писать, т.к. все равно ни йоты полезной новой для себя информации от товарища Artem'а 2 не узнал, а вот... ну да ладно. Как говорится мне никому ничего доказывать не нужно, и вообще-то выяснять отношения незнакомым людям через Интернет-это какой-то бред(хотя скажу все-таки напоследок, что очень не завидую коллегам по работе Artem'a2, это тот еще тип характера;) Да и выяснять их нафиг надо, люди то незнакомые :Smile:   В общем, т.к. все последние посты(до сообщений sss) не имеют никакого значения для форума, сам был бы за то, чтобы модеры все это удалили

----------


## Artem2

Я вижу, что коллегу Foxhound'а очень задели мои высказывания в нашем с ним споре. Так вот, я еще раз приношу Foxhound'у свои извинения, если обидел его. В запале спора всякое случается.

----------


## sss

OFF
поскольку ЛС видимо, не работает, поздравляю коллегу *Artem2* с выходом статьи по теме, близкой к сабжу

----------


## Artem2

> OFF
> поскольку ЛС видимо, не работает, поздравляю коллегу *Artem2* с выходом статьи по теме, близкой к сабжу


Спасибо Вам за поздравления!

----------


## AC

Вот такой ракурс еще появился от Кирилла Науменко:
http://www.planepictures.net/netshow.php?id=665362

----------


## sss

> Вот такой ракурс еще появился от Кирилла Науменко:
> http://www.planepictures.net/netshow.php?id=665362


он и на A-Net его выложил...

----------


## AC

> он и на A-Net его выложил...


А я что-то не могу найти этот кадр на А-Нете...  :Confused:   :Eek:

----------


## sss

http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1236421/m/

----------


## AC

> http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1236421/m/


Спасибо...  :Smile:

----------


## Foxbat

Ышо фота: http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1281567/L/  :Wink:

----------


## Artem2

Интересная фотография Ил-80 б\н СССР-86146 опубликована на сайте www.buran.ru, а конкретно на странице http://www.buran.ru/htm/pk.htm. В аннотации к ней указано: "Фото сделано время испытательных полетов на "Юбилейном" для отработки взаимодействия с Ракетными войсками стратегического назначения (РВСН) летом 1990 года. В заключительном полете, когда самолет удалился от аэродрома на приличное расстояние, по команде с борта был осуществлен пуск межконтинентальной баллистической ракеты".

----------


## [RUS] MK

Летают  :Smile:

----------


## Zaraza

RA-86148. Нашел в сети. Не знаю, настоящая ли фотка. Если у кого есть в большом разрешении (в этой конфигурации) пожалуйста сообщите.

----------


## Pilot

это похоже тот, что пошел ремонт и модернизацию

----------


## [RUS] MK

> это похоже тот, что пошел ремонт и модернизацию


А они используются?

----------


## Mad_cat

а то! в последнее время их часто привлекают к учениям. Не понятно правда в какой роли. Мож просто как ретрансляторы.

----------


## AC

> RA-86148. Нашел в сети. Не знаю, настоящая ли фотка...


Три остальных, кстати, летают до сих пор с "Аэрофлотом" на борту...

----------


## AC

> RA-86148. Нашел в сети. Не знаю, настоящая ли фотка. Если у кого есть в большом разрешении (в этой конфигурации) пожалуйста сообщите.


Вот он 148-й -- на Чкаловской. Июньские фото этого года:
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=488681&postcount=412

----------


## Foxbat

148-й во всей красе, так сказать. :Cool: 
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1630409/L/

----------


## OKA

"Толмачёво: Самолёт судного дня Ил-86ВКП | 28.10.2016"



Толмачёво: Самолёт судного дня Ил-86ВКП | 28.10.2016 - Светлана Балаева 

Там же :

Новосибирск - Толмачево 28 октября 2016

  

https://vk.com/nskspotting?z=photo-7...77477794_33284

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## OKA

Много фото ВКП и не только :



Машина «Судного дня», самолет с «красной кнопкой» на борту - Ил-80 - Мгновения жизни

----------


## OKA

Ил-86ВКП (Ил-80) RF-93642 Учебно-Тренировочный Полёт

----------


## AMCXXL

Ил-86ВКП  RA-86149  в полете после 10 лет
https://russianplanes.net/regs/RA-86149

----------

